# Drive In - Of The Dead!



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay - this is probably not an original idea... but I was reading the Movies thread and had a bit of a brain storm...

While I broke ground on Frankensteins head today - and am going to continue with my planned theme... I already think I have next years...

a Drive In of the Dead...

1 - Bluckies
2 - A projector (I can borrow one with the promise to pay for it if it breaks - I'm talking about a tv projector - not an 8mm)
3 - scary movie highlight DVD

Project it onto a large white garage door (mine) with all the trimmings and trapping of the old drive in theater (ticket booth of the damned, fake neon, fake speakers, skip the cars - folks will get the idea, etc, skeltons making out - the whole nine yards - could be a lot of fun)

Anyway - had the idea and didn't want to lose it. Maybe someone would take it and run with it.

ews


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

let me know how it pans out


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Edwood,
Do some of the kids in the nieghborhood have those motorized mini cars/trucks.Maybe they will let you borrow them. Have 2 or 3 of those in front of the screen would be perfect.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Very cool Idea. Take pics!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Great Idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah that would be awsome!!! if i could do that i would well theres always nexy yr .... gives me something to think about. good idea :jol:


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

maybe use a 50's theme?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe I could drive in and get a chilly dog, fries, and a malted for 25 cents.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes to all these - this could be a lot of fun. Since I am planning on doing it next year (this year is already settled on!) - I have time to plan!

I like the idea of selling food - but would probably twist that into the treat giveaway - great idea DT. Popcorn balls with gummy worms in them and the like...

The 50's theme is kicker - Atomic Age Zombie!. To me - it would just be a hoot to see the movie reel highlights.

Bluckies in poodle skirts - or is that infringing on "Thriller?"

ew.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

BEWARE
ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK
"Drive in but you can't drive out" 

that would be a good sign 
or use the eagles lyrics
you can enter anytime you want but you may never leave


----------

